# 4x8 layout question



## Bloodhound (Dec 2, 2012)

I saw this layout link posted by Big Ed... http://www.thortrains.net/marx/kdlay0a.html and I'm interested in trying to replicate the layout on the bottom of the page with 2 complete loops. Can this be done with traditional O gauge tubular track and 022 switches on a 4x8 table? Thanks in advance for any help or suggestions. 



"Wow! Here you have two complete loops, meaning simultaneous operation of two full trains is possible. Yes, you can also run a motorized unit here, too.

(21) O single straight

(14) O O-31 curve 45°

(6) O O-31modern lefthand turnout

(5) O O-31 modern righthand turnout

(1) track bumper

(3) O half straight

Total of 50 items"


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I think it will work with the O/22 turnouts.
I wonder what they mean by "modern turnout"?
The turnouts pictured don't look modern?

A O/31 track curve for O is what the O/27 curve is for O/27.
Meaning that is the smallest curves made for O....is the 31.
For O/27 it is the 27.

An O/22 switch is O/31. 
You think they would have just named it an O/31 instead of O/22.
Someone correct me if I am wrong.

If anything I bumped this back to the top.
Someone should come along and add to this?


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

If you already have the tracks a good way to test your layout is to hook them together temporarily on a tile floor. Vinyl tile that is.

Most vinyl tile is 12x12, so even if you cannot do the entire layout you can test various configurations to see how much table space you will need.


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

The way it's drawn on the drawings, they look like the classic vintage 022 switches from the post war period - or The modern Lionel 6-14063 (right hand) and the 6-14062 (left hand). Those look exactly the same to me, as compared to the classic post war 022. Both of the modern switches are also both labeled 022 on the switch machine, just like the classic post war version. Here is a photo of one, a modern version.










On the other hand, the Lionel modern 031 size 6-23010 & 6-23011 are quite different shape, and include some removable short pieces of track.


----------

